

Show HN: free filebased Dropbox synched Tasklist App for iPhone - vespassassina
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/neatlist/id419663309?mt=8&ls=1

======
mwdev
Very cool. Do you have an api? I'd love to push my tasks in mindwallet into
this. See my show HN post from yesterday here:

[url]<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2340758[/url]>

I'd love to get two way syncing going and dropbox saves is a perfect bonus.

I guess if I integrate with the drop box API I could just start dumping files
to the user's drop box and they'd start showing up in your app?

~~~
moondowner
Go to <https://www.dropbox.com/developers>

They have an official API libraries for iOS and as well for Android, Java,
Ruby and Python.

After reading the documentation further help can be found in the API
Development forum: <http://forums.dropbox.com/forum.php?id=5>

P.S. You should apply for a Developer Key, and you should implement OAuth
authentication (for getting a token for the user who'll use your application).

------
statictype
Very nice. I like the way you add new tasks/subtasks by using the edit box at
the bottom. I also like that there's no Settings page.

You should probably charge something for this app.

Only one nitpick: Remove the alert box that comes after syncing is complete.

Are you going to add any more feature (reminders or due-dates?).

~~~
keidian
I find the alert box is a bit much as well. Maybe change the status icon
somewhat to signify if it's in sync or not?

I also got a 404 error when I started it the first time. I'm assuming since it
didn't find the NeatList directory that it then created. It may confuse /
annoy new users into thinking the app doesn't work right, may want to make
that a silent check & fix.

------
tom_ilsinszki
How did others feel about the iTunes link?

It started my iTunes as I clicked it (a bit frustrating), but then I thought
it might be great for increasing the number of people who buy the app.

~~~
dkokelley
Reading on iOS devices will go directly to the app, which I appreciate. That
said, I would prefer a transitional page to the developer's site with a
description first, and then be given the choice to view the app in iTunes or
the App Store.

------
mwdev
Where can I get in touch with you?

~~~
vespassassina
diego [at] nonmonkey.com

